# Piedmont question



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone have any idea when they start letting the water fill back up and when i might be able to launch? Thank you!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

i was told one boat was seen on piedmont today...


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

http://mwcd.org/levels Looks like lake level at piedmont is coming up on normal.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you can launch year round if ice isnt an issue at the rest area!


----------



## wiggle wiggle (Oct 18, 2012)

Talked to the marina yesterday they said water is up enough to launch small boats


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wiggle wiggle said:


> Talked to the marina yesterday they said water is up enough to launch small boats


really??? i was going to hit saltfork but if i can get a 16'er in i will go there! SF hasnt been kind to me lately!!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

wiggle wiggle said:


> Talked to the marina yesterday they said water is up enough to launch small boats


Anyone discover any truth to this? Hoping to launch my 16 ft'er tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wiggle wiggle (Oct 18, 2012)

we are going tomorrow the marina says we can launch thats the best i can tell you


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

all good at marina...I as well as at least 10 others launched today no issues other than ramp froze some and was slick(bring salt if its freezing), only caught a few eyes, no keepers...talked to many with the same story but alot of short fish were landed with a few crappie, perch, and white bass


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Got on the water by 2pm . There were about 6 other trucks/trailers in marina lot. Read on piedmonts Facebook that someone landed a 40" muskie. I muskie fished till almost dark with no luck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

